# Wingfoot All night



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am planning to do an all night gathering next weekend. The 12 and 13, I am thinking it will start at 4 pm on Saturday and end Sunday at 11 am. If there is enough interest we can do a 100% pay out. 5 dollars buy in. Wit payouts for the 3 most total pan fish catches, and then the 3 largest fish. If anybody has any other ideas about some other things we can do post it. Hope to see you all out there.


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I know that skitter is also that day. if anybody wants to do this they can come later in the night or even early in the morning and still get in on the action.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

If you do this: Best to offer lots of Coffee and Mountain Dew. You're all going to need it! I know from experience.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Good to meet you JeffyV10. Lovin Life and I didn't do too well yesterday. Hope the bite picks up for your tourny this weekend. I unfortunately have to work Saturday so I can't make it. But if it changes I am there!-Minnowhead.


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

don't mean to be a wet blanket,but, i think now that it's a state park, you have to be off by 10:00 or so? not sure, but you might want to check,be better than everyone getting a ticket!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

freighthauler said:


> don't mean to be a wet blanket,but, i think now that it's a state park, you have to be off by 10:00 or so? not sure, but you might want to check,be better than everyone getting a ticket!


 :F Nope - I have done several over-nighters. The Police just keep my truck nice and safe in the Parking Lot. They are there often - all night long. Could be that they just felt sorry for me since I was fishing in teens and single digit temps! Maybe a large group of vehicles would make them nervous, but they will see the Shanties and Fishermen out on the ice and understand. If anything is ever said to me about it, I will create a Thread to report the incident - but so far - so good!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

As Jiggin Jim said, normally shouldn't be a problem. Sign at the entrance says park closes at 11:00 but I've heard that at other locations you can fish after "closing". Mainly so they can throw you out if you're causing problems. For an organized event though you most likely are required to get a permit.


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

If we meet at the boat launch then we will be fine. It does not close. I am willing to give people rides back to the pavilion if that is where you want to head out of. i know that it is the spot a lot of guys like to head out of.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Just a heads up: It's supposed to be really windy on Saturday.


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well guys sorry to anybody that was thinking about going out and fishing all night . With a lack of interest and the Skitter Tourny going on this weekend, I will probably be out late on saturday tryin my luck at the late afternoon bite. From about 3 to 8 anybody is still welcome to come by. i will post how i do.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

jeffyV10 said:


> Well guys sorry to anybody that was thinking about going out and fishing all night . With a lack of interest and the Skitter Tourny going on this weekend, I will probably be out late on saturday tryin my luck at the late afternoon bite. From about 3 to 8 anybody is still welcome to come by. i will post how i do.


Just too many Tourneys and Gatherings.... There's always next year.


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats right Jim i will have to get started sooner on this idea next year.


----------

